# First To I.D. Get's +Rep from Lumberjack!



## GoodFriend (Jul 14, 2007)

just for fun guys?


whadya think?


----------



## SHAMAN (Jul 14, 2007)

Is it living?
Does it bite????
Is it from the swamp???????


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 14, 2007)

no
... i guess you could say it has a "bite" to it
and no, ew

glad to hear from you shaman haven't seen you much around lately!!!
how goes the cross? 

and your outside crops are coming along great it looks!



any guesses?


----------



## mogie (Jul 14, 2007)

fdd's toilet?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 14, 2007)

mogie said:


> fdd's toilet?


 

askfjakdjf;asdf







ok

HINT- i made it myself.... and its smokable...


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 14, 2007)

is it mid grade honey hash


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 14, 2007)

canabutter....


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 14, 2007)

AzGrOw-N-sMoKe said:


> is it mid grade honey hash


 
something like that!!!

actually... made with the clippings from my first harvest and some isopropyl alcohol... strained through a re-usable coffee filter


but yeah, you win... WOO!

=p


----------



## AzGrOw-N-sMoKe (Jul 14, 2007)

i thought it was isp hash but i wasn't sure,an not to many people go with isp but i'll take those reps points thanks...another game i say


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah... that bubble in the middle looks like something from the swap, or ffd's toilet.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 20, 2007)

UnEmploymentDude said:


> yeah... that bubble in the middle looks like something from the swap, or ffd's toilet.


 
not a bubble... just a dimple on the bottom of the bowl i was using


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm pissed I came to this post late, I guessed it when I saw it. Noticed the dimple in the middle and assumed the shit was drying....waiting to be scraped up


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 3, 2007)

haha, sorry bud!

but heres for trying...


----------



## vince (Sep 10, 2007)

aww man! i was gonna say canna pancake!!! oh well... teehee ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

why does everyone hate on me?


----------



## vince (Sep 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> why does everyone hate on me?


cause you're popular? LOL. just teasing. I don't know. I don't hate you. I dont think anyone hates yous....did you just smoke some master kush?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

vince said:


> cause you're popular? LOL. just teasing. I don't know. I don't hate you. I dont think anyone hates yous....did you just smoke some master kush?




sample of my outdoor shiva shanti.


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> sample of my outdoor shiva shanti.


or atleast what you think is the ss? or was that confirmed?

i don't hate on you fdd
i love you =]

i don't think everyone understands your humor though

which is a shame
you funny

=]


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> or atleast what you think is the ss? or was that confirmed?
> 
> i don't hate on you fdd
> i love you =]
> ...



i'm gonna confirm the shiva. 



so now i make no sense?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 10, 2007)

well that sucked you cant even get rep points anymore or at least I havent had any count of 4 or 5 months.I get them but the point number never changes lol


----------



## th3bigbad (Sep 10, 2007)

i think the real question here is how every1 knows what fdd's potty looks like. u big bunch of e-stalkers lol


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm gonna confirm the shiva.
> 
> 
> 
> so now i make no sense?


you do to me, but i'm sure not to everyone
its nothing to frown about...


don't get mad, get glad!


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 10, 2007)

like glad tuber wear..i prefer rubermaid..peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2007)

th3bigbad said:


> i think the real question here is how every1 knows what fdd's potty looks like. u big bunch of e-stalkers lol



they are starting to show up at my house.


----------



## th3bigbad (Sep 11, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> they are starting to show up at my house.



i give it a week before "they" start doing the "tuck", and saying "it puts the the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again"


----------



## hektik666 (Apr 7, 2009)

is it weed butter?


----------



## justinbars (Apr 21, 2009)

it looks like the green drinks my mom used to make. the ones made out of wheat grass and such


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 22, 2009)

lumberjack_ian said:


> just for fun guys?
> 
> 
> whadya think?


Looks like the bottom of a bucket to me...


----------



## dannyking (Apr 26, 2009)

its Iso Oil.


----------



## cackpircings (Apr 26, 2009)

Its a dirty res for your hydro Its a mixture of nastiness and the green color is form algae.


----------



## cackpircings (Apr 26, 2009)

My other guess is that it&#8217;s a glory hole, and the thing in the middle is your nipple&#8230; that my friend is one big nipple.


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jul 10, 2009)

is that our econony?


----------



## helloitstee (Jul 12, 2009)

wtf was it that hard to realize what it was? he was making hash and extracting the thc from the mj. or at least that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jul 12, 2009)

is it Green Dragon? (liquor and ground up MJ leafs)?????


----------



## grow space (Jul 14, 2009)

thats a hellava lot of bacters-sum nasty shit.


----------



## Tha Rev (Sep 23, 2009)

I know this is late as hell, but when I first saw it, I was like man....you really need to change the water in your pipe man! HAHA


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 23, 2009)

was gonna say butter.... than i scrolled down! lol


----------



## LIBERTY MEDICAL (Sep 23, 2009)

honey oil btu style


----------



## ryhigh (Nov 11, 2009)

GoodFriend said:


> just for fun guys?
> 
> 
> whadya think?



im pissed i found this so late, ive made iso hash before and i could recognize it anywhere  no rep for me

nice work on the hash though, howd it smoke?


----------



## Icannabis (Jun 12, 2010)

Looks like rust and algae in a camo bucket from lowe's.


----------



## THURSDAY. (Jul 3, 2010)

G'Day mate, it looks like an Organic Runaway Zit.


----------



## THURSDAY. (Jul 3, 2010)

An Organic Runaway Zit perhaps........?


----------



## tman42 (Jul 10, 2010)

Honey Oil?


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 12, 2010)

looks really crappy


----------



## ogkushkilla (Jul 26, 2010)

thats defs some really low grade iso oil and it looks like you had a bad filter and some plant matter got into your final product, hence the chunky layer


----------



## ballo (Aug 15, 2010)

i didnt read the thread but def. some dirty veg. hash


----------



## new guy25 (Aug 22, 2010)

canna butter pre filtered


----------



## PappaBear (Dec 21, 2010)

honey oil...


----------



## flippinkeysmakinGs (Oct 13, 2013)

the stuff left over from bubble bags


----------



## chewberto (Oct 14, 2013)

Looks like poop soup! Did I win?


----------



## DaBotniss (Oct 23, 2013)

Bacterial Film?


----------



## Nizza (Nov 3, 2013)

i think its the container after you pour out the weed butter/water mixture


----------



## CashCrops (Nov 12, 2013)

It's whats left over after running bubble bags and letting the water settle. At least thats exactly what I found at the bottom of my water!


----------



## CashCrops (Nov 12, 2013)

Old post! Doh!


----------



## copious_lbs (Jun 28, 2014)

THAT LOOKS DELICIOUS


----------

